# what "alt rows" means?



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm knitting a baby bolero and the back instructions say:
Raglan Shaping
With RS facing dec one stitch at each end of next and
foll 4 [4:2:2:0] rows, then on
12 [13:14:15:17) foll alt rows. Work 1 [1:1:1:3] rows
in st st, ending with a WS row.
Cast off rem 14 [14: 16:

...then on 12 foll alt rows. Does it mean on the purl side do not decrease and decrease on the right side row only? So I will knit 24 rows in total ?

This is my first raglan sleeves garment.
Thanks.
Paulette


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Alt mean alternate rows. The answer to your question is yes.Happy knitting. :-D :-D


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mamiepooh said:


> I'm knitting a baby bolero and the back instructions say:
> Raglan Shaping
> With RS facing dec one stitch at each end of next and
> foll 4 [4:2:2:0] rows, then on
> ...


Yes, INCREASE on the RS.


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

Alt means alternate, or simply every other row.
So if you are decreasing on the right side (as the pattern indicates you are), once you stop decreasing every row you will as you have already worked out, decrease on the RS only


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you Ladies.
I wasn't sure. Sometimes, we see "other rows" like when we knit socks and decrease the toes so it means the same if I understand correctly.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Every 2nd row.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

the rows that follow.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

When I see to decrease each side every alternate row I know that this means to decrease only when working the right side of the work.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Alternate rows usually mens purl side, or wrong side.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

snughollow said:


> Alternate rows usually mens purl side, or wrong side.


I don't like decreasing on the wrong side row so I always work the decreases on the right side rows.


----------

